# For allergy elimination diet-something with broccoli



## ratsrcute (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone have an idea for a recipe with broccoli and rice pasta? I'm on an allergy elimination diet, so no wheat, soy, milk, peanuts, eggs, oranges, etc. I have this lemony olive oil from Trader Joe's that might go good... maybe steam the broccoli partly, finish in a skillet with garlic, then toss with rice pasta and lemony olive oil?

I'm not experienced so if you have a recipe idea I need the steps spelled out to some degree.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Mike,

What you said sounds delicious 

What exactly are you trying to find out you are allergic to? Or have you just been told to eliminate everything and start adding things back in gradually after a 2 week cleanse? 

I suggest trying the following sauce if you like a cream/cheese sauce:

1 tablespoon olive oil, heated
1 tablespoon flour (your choice of buckwheat, rice, spelt, kamut)
1 tsp dry mustard powder
1 cup milk (rice in your case)
1/2 cup of rice milk cheese, grated

Heat the olive oil then whisk in the flour, add the milk, mustard powder, cheese and of course salt to your taste. Heat through throroughly. Stirring constantly.

For a thicker sauce, add more oil and flour in equal amounts, but you have to decide how thick you like the sauce. I have never tried this with any flour other than wheat or anything other than cow's milk. So I don't know how this will turn out.

Good luck.


----------



## ratsrcute (Oct 14, 2007)

Sue-Zee-Q said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> What exactly are you trying to find out you are allergic to? Or have you just been told to eliminate everything and start adding things back in gradually after a 2 week cleanse?



Yeah, eliminate everything, then add back in one at a time. I'm also going on an extended trip in November (fortunately will have access to kitchen and plenty of standard health food stores) and I don't want to mess with adding things in during that time, so I probably will be on this diet for over 6 weeks. But I just did a juice fast and I feel terrific, so I'm looking forward to feeling better! Who cares if it takes 2 months if you feel better!

Thanks for the recipe idea. I've never heard of rice milk cheese but maybe Whole Foods has it.

Mike


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Oct 14, 2007)

I got it at a mainstream grocery store in Canada.  It doesn't have the same sort of sharp taste that cheddar has, and the texture is slightly different, but I like it.  As well, is goat's milk out of the question for you?


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2007)

ratsrcute said:


> Anyone have an idea for a recipe with broccoli and rice pasta? I'm on an allergy elimination diet, so no wheat, soy, milk, peanuts, eggs, oranges, etc. I have this lemony olive oil from Trader Joe's that might go good... maybe steam the broccoli partly, finish in a skillet with garlic, then toss with rice pasta and lemony olive oil?
> 
> I'm not experienced so if you have a recipe idea I need the steps spelled out to some degree.
> 
> ...



Braise the broccoli in a small skillet in chicken broth with a splash (1-2 tbls) of your lemony olive oil and a tbl of butter (If you can have it.)
Add a bit of diced garlic...I think that's good for you?
Cook your noodles, drain (save 1-2 cups of the cooking liquid), toss with a couple splashes of your olive oil, salt, pepper, and the broccoli, including the pan juices. 
It may need more liquid, as the noodles will continue soaking up the juices, so stir in the reserved pasta water a little at a time until the sauce is juicy.

Plate up, top with lots of freshly grated parmasan, and serve with crusty bread. 

You could all kinds of things to the dish...crumbled cooked bacon, halved cherry tomatoes, olives, anchovies, bites of chicken...you name it.


----------



## ratsrcute (Oct 14, 2007)

Sue-Zee-Q said:


> I got it at a mainstream grocery store in Canada.  It doesn't have the same sort of sharp taste that cheddar has, and the texture is slightly different, but I like it.  As well, is goat's milk out of the question for you?



You know, I don't know if goat's milk is okay. I think it might be. I'll have to check with my doctor. Goat cheese might be a terrific addition to this recipe.

-Mike


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2007)

I understand allergy elimination diets - and to conform with what you have said you can have .... you might try this which is a take-off on a pasta dish I love ...

1 Pkg of Rice noodles
1/4 cup Extra virgin olive oil (plus extra for dressing)
3-4 (or more to taste) cloves garlic, minced
8-12 oz pkg frozen broccoli florettes (thawed)
Pinch of salt

1. Add the olive oil and garlic to a cold skillet - and heat over med-hi until bubbles begin to appear around the garlic ... cover, remove from the heat, and wait 30-minutes. You don't have to let the garlic steep for 30-mins but it makes a difference in the flavor.

2. Heat the skillet up again, and add the broccoli, salt, stir to coat the broccoli - and put the water on to boil for your noodles.

3. Stir and cook the broccoli until it turns to a mush ... add more olive oil if it gets too thinck, if you wish. Cook your noodles.

4. Drain the noodles - serve the broccoli mush on top as a "sauce".

Obviously - as you eleminate what you are not allergic to you can add other things - like onions, mushrooms, cheeses, ground black pepper, red pepper flakes, fettuccine, etc.

FWIW: When I was a kid and going through all of this ... I could have goat's milk and sheep/goat cheeses ... but ask your doctor before you add them to your diet and blow the work you have already done!!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have allergies, thank goodness, but you all have given me some great ideas for broccoli and rice, and other stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Oct 16, 2007)

*How did your elimination diet broccoli rice pasta dish go?*

Usually people who are allergic to cow's milk, can handle goat's milk. The fats are easier for us to process. I had to give up all forms of sugar (lactose, fructose, maltose, dextrose, sugar, artificial sweetners and all the things that create sugar in the body - like wheat, white rice etc) and on that diet I could have goat's milk as I was told that goat's milk fat molecules are smaller than cow's milk molecules. Some people give their babies goat's milk instead of formula. Did everything go ok with your dish?  I have some recipes that omit those kinds of foods, there are really good grain substitutes like quinoa (which is a protein and grain), millet and they are good because they don't have gluten (the protein in wheat).  As well, if you are supposed to eliminate dairy, look for casein on all labels of cheese, as casein is the protein in dairy.


----------



## ratsrcute (Oct 17, 2007)

For some reason I didn't get email about the follow-ups so I didn't respond. I followed the recipe above for braising the broccoli. The rice pasta was delicious.. I didn't realize it could be so good. I undercooked the broccoli slightly, not my favorite way to eat it. I also discovered I was out of lemon-flavored olive oil so I used regular olive oil and drizzled some lemon juice on.

Tonight I followed a recipe in the "5 in 10" cookbook for asparagus with warm tomato vinaigrette. Amazing. Instead of honey I used agave syrup, which is supposed to be a low-glycemic index sweetener.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Oct 17, 2007)

Try looking into rice syrup for a sweetner, I don't know about the glycemic index value for it, but it is quite nice.  As well, stevia is a good sweetner.  It supposedly doesn't alter blood sugar at all, so it is supposed to be good for diabetics.  One acre of stevia is the equivalent of 28 acres of sugar!  So basically one teaspoon is practically the equivalent of 1 cup of sugar!  It comes in two forms, powder (green or white) and liquid, and one drop is all you need in your tea or coffee.  It has an after taste like black licorice.  So if you don't like black licorice, you won't like stevia!


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 5, 2021)

Michael in FtW said:


> I understand allergy elimination diets - and to conform with what you have said you can have .... you might try this which is a take-off on a pasta dish I love ...
> 
> 1 Pkg of Rice noodles
> 1/4 cup Extra virgin olive oil (plus extra for dressing)
> ...



I thank you also for this recipe, which I will try.  I am just going to be starting an elimination diet on Monday.  It was only today, after 4 days of research and planning, that I realized I can eat mei fun, which is a Chinese rice noodle, and something I actually like.

I am having a hard time finding recipes for this diet that are interesting, other than a few here and there from medical sites that I did research at.  FYI, no dairy is allowed on this.  I keep telling myself it's only for a few weeks.

My issue is inflammation, and a need to find what causes it.  I know soy does, potatoes and all the nightshade veggies, but it's beginning to look like gluten is a problem, too.  I have had so much pain from arthritis in my hip that eating a slice of whole-grain bread didn't change the pain levels, but eating a dish made with farro did, after I had done a fast for a medical procedure, and the pain went away.

But, I blather on...I am definitely going to try this.  Broccoli is supposed to be really god as an anti-inflammatory veggie, and rice noodles are good for me, too.


----------



## blissful (Jun 11, 2021)

Deb whether you make a salad, or stir fry, or just combine some starchy grains or root vegetables with raw or cooked vegetables, you'll probably want a dressing or sauce of some kind. 



Combine some cooked fruit with vinegar if you can have that, or lemon juice if you can have that, some spices or mustard seeds, in a blender, and use that.


Oil/fat, of any type, and chicken w/any fat, will inflame your blood vessels and veins for 3-5 hours after you eat, so if what you decide to do doesn't give you the painfree results you are looking for, try to avoid fat and see if that helps.


Remove the ingredients that don't work for you.
https://itdoesnttastelikechicken.com/quick-easy-cauliflower-cream-sauce/
https://myplantbasedfamily.com/2015/06/18/raspberry-vinaigrette-salad-dressing/
https://itdoesnttastelikechicken.com/creamy-cilantro-lime-corn-on-the-cob/


First and foremost, get to 24 hours pain free, that would be awesome.


ps. we eat lots of broccoli every day in lots of different combinations of dishes.


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 11, 2021)

blissful said:


> Deb whether you make a salad, or stir fry, or just combine some starchy grains or root vegetables with raw or cooked vegetables, you'll probably want a dressing or sauce of some kind.
> 
> Combine some cooked fruit with vinegar if you can have that, or lemon juice if you can have that, some spices or mustard seeds, in a blender, and use that.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Yes, I was mostly going to be doing oil & vinegar, and the only oil I'll be using for now is olive oil.  I do use sugar-free preserves with red wine vinegar for duck and chicken, but no artificial sweeteners for this diet, so alternatives are welcome.  I'll check out those links - I think there will be a lot of things I can use once I get through figuring it all out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2021)

For a sugar replacement, without the licorice taste, monk fruit is a low cal option that doesn't affect blood sugar at all.  Here's a link - https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/monk-fruit-sweetener#weight-loss

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 14, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For a sugar replacement, without the licorice taste, monk fruit is a low cal option that doesn't affect blood sugar at all.  Here's a link - https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/monk-fruit-sweetener#weight-loss
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thank you.  I did actually already buy some agave syrup, not being able to find brown rice syrup easily.  I haven't tried it yet, but I hope it works.  I do have the monk fruit on my list, but I didn't want to spend a fortune buying everything on my lists and find I'm wasting too much.

I also couldn't get rice noodles for that broccoli dish.  The 2 pkgs at my supermarket were past the stale date   They had some very, very extra thin ones like vermicelli, but I didn't want them that thin.  So that's on hold till I can try another store.

I will try the monkfruit sweetener eventually, though.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2021)

Deb, you might find some pasta you can eat on your elimination diet at a health food store.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 15, 2021)

Deb555 said:


> I also couldn't get rice noodles for that broccoli dish.  The 2 pkgs at my supermarket were past the stale date   .



It would take an awful lot of time to make rice noodles taste stale.  Waaay past a date on the pkg.


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 15, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> It would take an awful lot of time to make rice noodles taste stale.  Waaay past a date on the pkg.



I am going to try a different grocery store.  I am sure they will have it.

And being inexperienced with home-cooked rice noodles, I figured better safe than sorry.  I wasn't actually thinking of the taste, but that some foods are not safe if they go beyond the stale date.  Maybe I should have said "last sale date" or "best used by" date?.  To be honest, i have had plain rice go stale on my plenty of times, and it's annoying.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2021)

Deb555 said:


> And being inexperienced with home-cooked rice noodles, I figured better safe than sorry.  I wasn't actually thinking of the taste, but that some foods are not safe if they go beyond the stale date.  Maybe I should have said "last sale date" or "best used by" date?.  To be honest, i have had plain rice go stale on my plenty of times, and it's annoying.


Dried noodles and other foods can't go bad because pathogens need water in order to reproduce.


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 15, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Dried noodles and other foods can't go bad because pathogens need water in order to reproduce.



So then it just boils down to taste?  I cannot tell you how much rice I have tossed because it smells so stale.  And my taste buds are very tied into my sense of smell, which I know some peoples' are not.

But your comment is for dried, and sometimes they look like they have some moisture.  These were not as brittle as the really fine ones, they were a bit pliable in the package, and I wonder.  But anyway, I didn't get them so will never know.

I have tried some alternative ones, and they were pretty goopy.  And I didn't like them and don't remember what they were made of.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 15, 2021)

Deb555 said:


> _So then it just boils down to taste?  I cannot tell you how much rice I have tossed because it smells so stale._  And my taste buds are very tied into my sense of smell, which I know some peoples' are not.
> 
> But your comment is for dried, and sometimes they look like they have some moisture.  *These were not as brittle as the really fine ones, they were a bit pliable in the package, and I wonder. * But anyway, I didn't get them so will never know.
> 
> I have tried some alternative ones, and they were pretty goopy.  And I didn't like them and don't remember what they were made of.



Rice cannot 'smell' stale if it is packaged and stored properly.  The packaging itself, however, can.  If you drop water into it, yes.  If the cellophane/plastic/whatever has a smell - then that is what you are smelling, not the rice. 

As to being pliable in the package, the finer they are - the more pliable they will be.  If you crush them with a poke or a push, yes, of course, they will crackle with their brittleness!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2021)

Deb555 said:


> So then it just boils down to taste?  I cannot tell you how much rice I have tossed because it smells so stale.  And my taste buds are very tied into my sense of smell, which I know some peoples' are not.


Everyone's is, unless there's an injury or anomaly. My husband gave me a book for Christmas called "Nose Dive: A Field Guide to the World's Smells," by Harold McGee, a food chemist. They're very much tied together. That's why aromas of childhood foods often bring back great memories.


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 16, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Rice cannot 'smell' stale if it is packaged and stored properly.  The packaging itself, however, can.  If you drop water into it, yes.  If the cellophane/plastic/whatever has a smell - then that is what you are smelling, not the rice.
> 
> As to being pliable in the package, the finer they are - the more pliable they will be.  If you crush them with a poke or a push, yes, of course, they will crackle with their brittleness!



These were thick like pad thai noodles.  The very very fine ones were clearly dry as old bones.

And the stale smell is from rice that has been put into airtight canisters.  nothing to do with the packaging.  And yes, really airtight, not just cute.  For a while, we bought larger bags of rice from Sam's Club.  Then it took so long to actually use them up, they'd get that state odor.  After a couple of times, we simply stopped buying it in the large bags.  Plus, honestly, I have read quite a bit on storage of rice and beans, and I have seen plenty of info about rice going stale.  Especially brown rice and a few others I don't normally use.

My DH cannot even smell basil.  There's nothing wrong with his sense of smell, he simply cannot smell basil.  For me, it makes the whole reason for eating it worthwhile, but he can live without it.  I don't waste my fresh basil on him!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 16, 2021)

Even a minute amount of moisture in the grain can encourage mildew/,old, and make that musty flavor.  Dry grains/ legumes should be packaged with a desiccant to absorb any water.  Think about this; rice grains are often used to absorb water from electronic devices that have gotten wet.  Rice absorbs water readily.  Water, and starch, a perfect environment for microbial growth.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 16, 2021)

That would account for it, I guess.  What do you use for a dessicant?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 16, 2021)

Several options, all food grade silica gel. most rechargeable:  https://www.amazon.com/food-safe-dessicant/s?k=food+safe+dessicant

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Deb555 (Jun 17, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Several options, all food grade silica gel. most rechargeable:  https://www.amazon.com/food-safe-dessicant/s?k=food+safe+dessicant
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I always wondered where those little packets came from!  I think I thought they were for manufacturing, only,

Thanks for the link


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2021)

Deb555 said:


> I always wondered where those little packets came from!  I think I thought they were for manufacturing, only,
> 
> Thanks for the link


I bought some a couple of years ago, to keep in some of my spice jars.


----------

